# Fasting Basal Rate test adjustments



## SB2015 (Feb 17, 2020)

I am using the storms and pottering around as a good time to do my basal rate check.
As usual it takes a few days, what with splitting the day and stopping due to hypos.
Nearly there now.  Doing the morning today.  A question, which I think I have answered already myself, but just to check.  I had a rise after I got up (the DP) which is usually addressed by my increased ratio at breakfast which works(ish).  No point in doing it through basal rate as I don’t get up at the same time each day.  So I think it makes sense to ignore that bit as I already have a strategy for it.  Makes sense?

Once I know my basal rate is sorted I can then fiddle with ratios if necessary.

I guess this is a bit of me taking control of the bits that I can with Deirdre (note correct spelling @trophywench) so that her sulks have less impact.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 17, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> No point in doing it through basal rate as I don’t get up at the same time each day. So I think it makes sense to ignore that bit as I already have a strategy for it. Makes sense?



Yes. Makes perfect sense to me. 

Hope you find the re-tweaked basal profile gives you a bit of stability. Always amazes me how such small changes to basal insulin can avoid the need for much larger corrections (and therefore reduce the risk of hypos).


----------



## Squirrel768 (Nov 14, 2020)

As I had a reasonably level graph overnight, and wasn't planning anything very much today anyway other than walk the dog, I decide to look at my morning basal rate this morning. 7.47 am, reading of 6.8, up from 5.9 half an hour earlier, (reader 7.4 flat, blood test 6.4), and took my usual morning Tresiba of 22. Then scanned Libre approx. every half an hour.

Apart from one spike at 8.1 (at 10.50 - and seems to sit above the graph), all of the other readings were between 6.7 and 7.5. 7.4 at 12.09, and blood test showing 5.6, with the graph going down slowly, so not worried about the slight disparity between blood and ISF.

By my reckoning from these results, I would consider that 22 Tresiba each day looks about right.

Have to wait until January for a telephone appointment with my DSN, but I suspect that he will also be happy with this


----------



## trophywench (Nov 15, 2020)

If he ain't - dump him!  No need to spend your life trying to please a bloke who won't be pleased, luv.


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 15, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Doing the morning today. A question, which I think I have answered already myself, but just to check. I had a rise after I got up (the DP) which is usually addressed by my increased ratio at breakfast which works(ish). No point in doing it through basal rate as I don’t get up at the same time each day. So I think it makes sense to ignore that bit as I already have a strategy for it. Makes sense?



Makes sense to me.

Feet on floor thing is pain, never notice it much when eating breakfast which do 99% of time, but when brekkie is missed see bg steadily increase without bolus dose.

Just another challenge of living with this crazy condition.


----------



## Squirrel768 (Nov 18, 2020)

trophywench said:


> If he ain't - dump him!  No need to spend your life trying to please a bloke who won't be pleased, luv.


LOL Jenny - Oer the years, I've generally had pretty good care from the various diabetes teams. Actually, since moving here 2 years ago, and managing to get myself on the hospital diabetes team for keeping an eye on me, (had no confidence in the GP team - and thinking of changing GP anyway, although I get the impression that finding a good GP in this area is somewhat of a challenge!) I cn sy that the support I've had from the consultant nurse DSN has been far superior to anything I've had in the past (with the possible exception of Ward 1 in Birmingham General hospital 32 years ago ...). 

He has even offered me the option to see the consultant if I want to, but I'm sticking with him. He is an absolute star


----------

